# Old neon bike photos please..........



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

1990s Neon colors & Bar Ends for bikes: 
The dominant youth clothing fad at the beginning of the 1990s was fluorescent or dark colors[citation needed]. Fluorescent clothing was associated with cool, summer themes like surfing and the beach. The five fluorescent colors were blue, green, orange, pink, and yellow. 
Fluorescent clothing was especially popular with teenage and pre-teen girls, but fluorescent t-shirts and shorts were also popular with boys. Fluorescent clothing included t-shirts, sweatshirts, socks, shoelaces, hair scrunchies, and fanny packs. Hypercolor clothing, made of material which changes colors according to temperature, also came into fashion during the early 1990s. In 1991
fluorescent colors were replaced by colors such as coral, hot pink, and turquoise. The popularity of bright colors declined through 1995. Hoop earrings were also a popular accessory for teenaged girls and women in the first years of the 1990s. Bar Ends for bikes also was all the rage. They were a fad that left the scene in the late 1990s. Which to some was not soon enough.

*How about posting up some old photos of these beloved rigs.*


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

We have a stack of neon flat-bars at work. I wish I had the [email protected] to run them...


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*neon...*

Here's a few that have gone thru my clutches. I'm not sure if the Klein counts but it was pretty bright  .


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)

Check the guy and his equipment all in the back. It's Roger Honegger competing for the Cilo Team back then.
The rider up front some of you might know?


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> 1990s Neon colors & Bar Ends for bikes:
> The dominant youth clothing fad at the beginning of the 1990s was fluorescent or dark colors[citation needed]. Fluorescent clothing was associated with cool, summer themes like surfing and the beach. The five fluorescent colors were blue, green, orange, pink, and yellow.
> Fluorescent clothing was especially popular with teenage and pre-teen girls, but fluorescent t-shirts and shorts were also popular with boys. Fluorescent clothing included t-shirts, sweatshirts, socks, shoelaces, hair scrunchies, and fanny packs. Hypercolor clothing, made of material which changes colors according to temperature, also came into fashion during the early 1990s. In 1991
> fluorescent colors were replaced by colors such as coral, hot pink, and turquoise. The popularity of bright colors declined through 1995. Hoop earrings were also a popular accessory for teenaged girls and women in the first years of the 1990s. Bar Ends for bikes also was all the rage. They were a fad that left the scene in the late 1990s. Which to some was not soon enough.
> ...


Does Day Glo Yellow count? Note the painted to match thumb shifter pods and water bottle cage.




























​


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Now that I have this one to ride, I need to dig out my old neon socks (had two sets; one yellow and one pink, and would wear one of each as a pair just because I thought it was cool).










Anybody seen my Oakley's?

Steve


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

stan4bikes said:


> Here's a few that have gone thru my clutches. I'm not sure if the Klein counts but it was pretty bright  .


i see a skinny tired bike back there...

are the bikes behind the fence spill over from your collection


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*yeah, yeah, yeah....*



hollister said:


> i see a skinny tired bike back there...
> 
> are the bikes behind the fence spill over from your collection


The skinny tired bike is long gone, it was just a money maker not a rider. I have nothing against road bikes, I just don't enjoy them.

The bikes in the background are long gone as are the pictured bikes, these are old pics of bikes I've sold.


----------



## felixdelrio (May 27, 2006)

fluo e-stay brothers ...


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Cindy Whitehead when that neon Klein was new.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Awesome looking bikes Felix!


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

The first Mountain bike frame I made


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

badbushido said:


> Check the guy and his equipment all in the back. It's Roger Honegger competing for the Cilo Team back then.
> The rider up front some of you might know?


cool shot of Frischi. That must have been the year before he signed with Ritchey; still a junior probably. What is Mondia? I remember he had that and "Kuwahara" I think on his Ritchey jerseys for a year or so...


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

This one is pretty bright. It's somewhat blinding in the sun light.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

You guys are going to think I'm nuts, but after reading this thread I just had to find these.....










Had to go through about a hundred boxes of old junk, but I knew they had to be somewhere. No way I would have thrown them out as they were with me on so many great rides bitd. I'm suprised they're still in such good condition after all they went through.

I might just have to wear them on today's ride for old times sake, (not sure if I'm still man enough to rock 'em mis-matched though.lol)

Steve


----------



## deadmanschest (Apr 15, 2007)

*...it was the '80s actually*


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

This was brighter before the sun faded it. All the white was originally yellow. And no, I am NOT the person that left it out in the sun- bought it like this.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Lots of miles and smiles on this one bitd.










I feel a full neon build coming on...must resist...wife will kill me if I start another project...too late, anybody have a yellow or pink ATAC stem they want to part with?

Steve


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

i've had my Ritchey Tandem for 2 years not and have not gotten around to turning it back into a mountain bike yet. the photo probably doesn't show it well but this thing is piercing day glow. you need sun glasses to look at it


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

"Bump" More, give me more NEON !


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Not the bike but the decals are neon yellow on this 91.


----------



## el-cid (May 21, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> What is Mondia?


From Wikipedia: "Mondia was one of the most successful Swiss bicycle manufacturers. While now out of business, used Mondia bicycles can still be found. Frames from Mondia bicycles manufactured in the 1970's still rival modern frames in terms of weight and engineering. Mondia frames from 1960s - 1980s were well known for their "wild" multi-color paint jobs. Mondia appears to be in business at Mondia Fahrrad AG, Sagetstr. 116, 4802 Strengelbach". My buddy that owns the LBS has a serious Mondia fetish, he says his Mondia Special road frame is the best riding bike he's ever ridden.


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

my eyes!


----------



## rasaldul (Jan 7, 2004)

badbushido said:


> Check the guy and his equipment all in the back. It's Roger Honegger competing for the Cilo Team back then.
> The rider up front some of you might know?


i used to have one of those cilo's, very painful for the eyes.


----------



## Klein Freak (Jan 30, 2004)

Not completely neon, but this Attitude is BRIGHT in the rear. Also, as posted above, a picture of one of my "Race Red" Mantra Pro's - I rode the other one for years as a single speed, and out on the trails, even on cloudy days, that thing GLOWED red like no Ferrari I have ever seen... no one believed the paint was 10 years old... BRIGHT.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

yes, the stormy pink is really bright...










hurts the eye especially if color mis-matched 










Carsten


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*BUMP*


----------



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)

el-cid said:


> From Wikipedia: "Mondia was one of the most successful Swiss bicycle manufacturers. While now out of business, used Mondia bicycles can still be found. Frames from Mondia bicycles manufactured in the 1970's still rival modern frames in terms of weight and engineering. Mondia frames from 1960s - 1980s were well known for their "wild" multi-color paint jobs. Mondia appears to be in business at Mondia Fahrrad AG, Sagetstr. 116, 4802 Strengelbach". My buddy that owns the LBS has a serious Mondia fetish, he says his Mondia Special road frame is the best riding bike he's ever ridden.


During the 80's Mondia also was the official swiss distributor of Kuwahara bikes, SunTour components and Kawasaki motorbikes.
While Cilo was responsible for distribution of Shimano stuff.
The 2 big names in swiss bikebusiness back then.
What ou can see in Strengelbach today (about 15 km from my place) won't impress you too much.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Here's the only neon stuff I have:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

bushpig said:


> Here's the only neon stuff I have


help yourself, you've got at least one bike that desperately needs some paint 










or just send it over and i will take care of it 

Carsten


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Just a litle tidbit, but it's the only other neon thing I still have from bitd (a lot of sun-fade from the AZ desert):










.


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

Lightweights, all of you  

Here is some real neon for ya!

cheers,

rody


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

I bow down to you Rody...that bike is fabulous and if one like it popped up on ebay I'd be dipping into the kid's college fund to put it in my garage.



Steve


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Carsten said:


>


We have a winner !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

I know I'm a little late but...








someone had to say it


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Well, you guys know that I could dig up a thing or two, both equipment and apparel, that might have a bit of neon. But I harken back to the "Look at this friggin dork" thread and I quote rryyddeerr:

*I hope im dead before neon bikes come back into fashion.

*Pen-Goo-Wee-Noo


----------



## Michael Staab (Jan 13, 2004)

uh, oh, If I we're you, I would'nt say that, cause most people in the industry think that Neon will make a big comeback sometime soon. If you look at some recent BMX and Dirt Jump parts, it's already knocking on the front door...

Greetings,

Michael


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Michael Staab said:


> think that Neon will make a big comeback sometime soon.


Well, the vintage Klein guys, especially me, will be ready and waiting.

(must....not....post....neon.....picture...struggling....having...trouble....resisting...)


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Rody said:


> Lightweights, all of you
> 
> Here is some real neon for ya!
> 
> ...


I think it's up north in my mom's garage but I actually have a hammerhead bar/stem that glows in the dark. Too ugly to put on a bike but too cool to repaint.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Come on people post up those old bright bikes..


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh what he heck. As long was we all promise to learn from the errors of our past. Here's me in my neon team jersey on my neon green Diamond Back Axis Team. I still have a nearly new and bright jersey and skinsuit as well as a faded jersey and skinsuit. And yes, there's a mullet under that Giro Prolite. I was working the porn 'stache too.


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

Caffeine Powered said:


> Oh what he heck. As long was we all promise to learn from the errors of our past. Here's me in my neon team jersey on my neon green Diamond Back Axis Team. I still have a nearly new and bright jersey and skinsuit as well as a faded jersey and skinsuit. And yes, there's a mullet under that Giro Prolite. I was working the porn 'stache too.


LMAO Tim. Those pictures might come back to haunt you! :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cr45h said:


> LMAO Tim. Those pictures might come back to haunt you! :thumbsup:


Yeah I suspect that this is the reason why most of the people on this board are afraid to post up thier pictures. Come on people the time frame was neons ago, we will forgive you.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Don't shoot the messenger!!!!


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

*Pinky, pinky, parlez vous*

Here is a wall hanger. I have the wheels for this bike as well, Sachs drums of course with the 2x7 rear. So at one point it was a 3 x 14 all french drivetrain back in the day when it could be done but no one was doing it. Probably for good reason as it wasn't all that great a system, but I felt like I was sticking it to Shimano every stroke of the pedals! Well actually not quite all French as I used a Suntour thumbie to work the 2 spd.

The tooldip stem, AT bars, S&R post with a yellow Turbo and cable housing to top it off. It was the heighth of fashion in its day. The pink powdercoat was done concurrently with a friends beachbuggy undercarriage and is still annoyingly bright to this day.

Can anyone guess what the original color of this frame was?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Bigwheel said:


> Here is a wall hanger. I have the wheels for this bike as well, Sachs drums of course with the 2x7 rear. So at one point it was a 3 x 14 all french drivetrain back in the day when it could be done but no one was doing it. Probably for good reason as it wasn't all that great a system, but I felt like I was sticking it to Shimano every stroke of the pedals! Well actually not quite all French as I used a Suntour thumbie to work the 2 spd.
> 
> The tooldip stem, AT bars, S&R post with a yellow Turbo and cable housing to top it off. It was the heighth of fashion in its day. The pink powdercoat was done concurrently with a friends beachbuggy undercarriage and is still annoyingly bright to this day.
> 
> ...


Nice, hey Big Wheel repost this at the end of this thread so people will actually see it.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Is the Axis Team still in your stable? I have the Axis from the same year, but, sadly, it's only splatter-paint over black and not neon enough for this thread...


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

[QUOTE*How about posting up some old photos of these beloved rigs.*[/QUOTE]

Here is my newest blue collar worker. It's pretty bright.


















​


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

cegrover said:


> Is the Axis Team still in your stable? I have the Axis from the same year, but, sadly, it's only splatter-paint over black and not neon enough for this thread...


Unfortunately no. I sold it back in '95. I've seen it off and on being ridden on campus or parked in bike racks by the biochem building too. If I see it again I'm going to either wait for the current owner or leave a note on it saying I want to buy it back.

Nice Yokota btw, I have some neon pink Rock Shox stickers that would look super sweet on that RS-1 leaning behind it...


----------



## bearmeadowbomber (Jan 13, 2004)

*Does this count? Circa 1986 (hope this works)*

:madman:


----------



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)

bearmeadowbomber said:


> :madman:


*Very nice!*  
What year did this Cannondale get the new paintjob?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ya gotta love the old neon green.


----------



## bearmeadowbomber (Jan 13, 2004)

1989 when I bought it used from a local bike shop. They did custom frames and paint, they had a knack for taking old bikes and doing this to them..

Check out Grove Innovations, alot of loud paint jobs.

http://www.purplelizard.com/GIintro.htm

Was mostly an xt gruppo, but the rear der ripped off several years ago, so I filed off the tab and converted it to a grocery store bike. A 24" rear wheel does not make for a good single speed mtb, nor does the 42x18 gear (only one I could find that worked without going to an ENO hub, didn't want to put that much into it...)

Lastly, it did have a matching fork, but they kept breaking, they got tired of matching the paint and gave me a plan black one.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bearmeadowbomber said:


> 1989 when I bought it used from a local bike shop. They did custom frames and paint, they had a knack for taking old bikes and doing this to them..
> 
> Check out Grove Innovations, alot of loud paint jobs.
> 
> ...


Way to keep an old bike running. :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Way to keep an old bike running.


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice Yokota btw said:


> Thanks, Nice eye. I decided to sell it or I would have taken you up on your offer.


----------



## kcurrin (Feb 25, 2008)

All of these are awesome!


----------



## balcs (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

kcurrin said:


> All of these are awesome!


Lets keep them coming. I know there are many more out there. Just some people are too embarrassed to post them up.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Does a frame from the mid-90s in neon orange count?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Sure! BTW nice ride and I love the fork. Not too many of those around anymore.


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

Do parts count?




























​


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hey now!!! Ya gotta love those brake levers. Get those puppies mounted up on a vintage steed and post it up for our viewing pleasure.:thumbsup:


----------



## pete_mcc (Aug 19, 2006)

My pride and joy from 1989/90, a Cinelli 'Flouro':










Some things (or many things in this photo) are best forgotten!


----------



## Wrench Monkey (Sep 23, 2007)

It is not a bike part but this chain tool is from the good old ano days. And I just had to post these glasses.


----------



## cammccarty (Jul 20, 2007)

I love this thread. So many memories. I wish I had old pics of my parts and bikes. We've come so far.hahaa


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

balcs said:


>


That paint is great. Love all the yellow parts. Great job

Tim


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cammccarty said:


> I love this thread. So many memories. I wish I had old pics of my parts and bikes. We've come so far.hahaa


Ha,ha and whats funny is if we wait long enough all of it will come back into style. So hold on to all your neon.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

So over the top it's actually cool.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> So hold on to all your neon.


No one needs to tell that to me!


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

J Ro said:


> Do parts count?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, when they are installed...


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

ShamusWave said:


> Yes, when they are installed...
> 
> I'm just waiting for an Attitude like yours to come my way


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

I had also grips first.
I tought they have to wait much longer, but it took only couple months.:thumbsup:


----------



## crashtheparty (Mar 20, 2008)

(oops, double post and I don't know how to delete it)


----------



## crashtheparty (Mar 20, 2008)

Just bought this used last week!
https://s215.photobucket.com/albums/cc98/letscrashthepartyoxy/?action=view&current=bike001.jpg


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

J Ro said:


> Do parts count?


Only if they're as nice as yours. 

Tim


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

DoubleCentury said:


> So over the top it's actually cool.
> 
> Way cool Junior!!!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

-
-


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

*GF's bike -- accidental retro neon!*

Actually, the frame is only a few years old. Found the perfect sized frame for her, but alas, it was hideous originally (K2 Razorback HT frame in a red, white & blue). Having only a few minutes before catching a flight, I looked at the paint shop's computer screen and said "Hell, let's just go with that." 'That' was Ford Blue, and after several years in the auto industry, I should have remembered what Ford Blue meant. On this frame, it's much brighter than it was under the hood of an old mustang. I left them with the riser bars, cranks and frame.

She's one for subtle things, but she's admittedly getting used to her new day-glo blue rig.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

105millimetersofpleasure said:


> Actually, the frame is only a few years old. Found the perfect sized frame for her, but alas, it was hideous originally (K2 Razorback HT frame in a red, white & blue). Having only a few minutes before catching a flight, I looked at the paint shop's computer screen and said "Hell, let's just go with that." 'That' was Ford Blue, and after several years in the auto industry, I should have remembered what Ford Blue meant. On this frame, it's much brighter than it was under the hood of an old mustang. I left them with the riser bars, cranks and frame.
> 
> She's one for subtle things, but she's admittedly getting used to her new day-glo blue rig.


Cool now just put some old Shelby GT 500 stickers on it and it will be good to go. This coming from an old gear head myself.


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Cool now just put some old Shelby GT 500 stickers on it and it will be good to go. This coming from an old gear head myself.


It does need some decorating for sure, but I don't know if she'd go for the Shelby labels. Thinking a custom head badge would be nice.

Ahh, the gear head days: With so many fords and chevys around back then, I grew fond of and tinkered with Mopar. Not quite as oddball as the old AMC, but not as common as the 350s & 302s. Anyway, these days I opt for tinkerin' on things that I can still afford... and things that will fit in my living room. Burning rubber felt good, but these days I'd rather burn calories. :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

105millimetersofpleasure said:


> It does need some decorating for sure, but I don't know if she'd go for the Shelby labels. Thinking a custom head badge would be nice.
> 
> Ahh, the gear head days: With so many fords and chevys around back then, I grew fond of and tinkered with Mopar. Not quite as oddball as the old AMC, but not as common as the 350s & 302s. Anyway, these days I opt for tinkerin' on things that I can still afford... and things that will fit in my living room. Burning rubber felt good, but these days I'd rather burn calories. :thumbsup:


I hear you, I had a 69' GTO and later on had a 71' CUDA' unfortunately they are long gone. These days only the well to do can afford the old metal. My goat was one of the rarest GTO's ever produced and I recently saw one go for $300K. :madman:


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I hear you, I had a 69' GTO and later on had a 71' CUDA' unfortunately they are long gone. These days only the well to do can afford the old metal. My goat was one of the rarest GTO's ever produced and I recently saw one go for $300K. :madman:


Ram Air Judge?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

J Ro said:


> Ram Air Judge?


Yep it was a Ram Air IV Judge Hardtop Automatic. Most of the Ram Air GTO's were the Ram Air III motor. Mine was 1 of 151 produced.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Neon clothes*

Not exactly a neon bike but there are those of us that actually wore these.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Did a race waaaay back in Rhode Island, we were asked to wear Blaze orange, and were issued orange helmet covers, HUNTING SEASON in the state park! 

Thought the orange looked "good" next to my Neon green accents on my Monster FAT!!!!


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

*My Rascal*

My Klein Rascal from 1993. I loved the colors of this bike as well as the way it rode. It handled Moab - Porcupine Rim / Poison Spider / Amasa Back without complaint. I find it funny that I now consider a 6" bike the minimum for Porcupine - how times have changed. I sold the Rascal a few years back, but here are some pics.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

yangpei said:


> My Klein Rascal from 1993. I loved the colors of this bike as well as the way it rode. It handled Moab - Porcupine Rim / Poison Spider / Amasa Back without complaint. I find it funny that I now consider a 6" bike the minimum for Porcupine - how times have changed. I sold the Rascal a few years back, but here are some pics.


That's a bright bike.

Tim


----------



## cibi (Oct 18, 2005)

Found this pretty gay one on a french board some days ago.What a masterpiece! Could be one of my all time favourites like the awesome Mavic Paris Gao Dakar Hubs.Any unknown stories about that race?


----------



## tymelero (Jun 15, 2006)

yangpei said:


> My Klein Rascal from 1993. I loved the colors of this bike as well as the way it rode. It handled Moab - Porcupine Rim / Poison Spider / Amasa Back without complaint. I find it funny that I now consider a 6" bike the minimum for Porcupine - how times have changed. I sold the Rascal a few years back, but here are some pics.


Yangpei,

That brings back some memories. I rode my '90 klein on all those trails as well. 6" for me now as well.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

WOW! I guess I should have suggested wearing some shades before viewing this thread.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

dirty road bike








It's the closest i have.


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

That Rascal has one of nicest colors!:thumbsup:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

rkj__ said:


> dirty road bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it says "winning bike on the giro d'italia"
i have a bright fluorescent yellow... to match a yellow jersey.

pathethic, i know. otoh those are outstanding machines. speed, speed, speed.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

colker1 said:


> it says "winning bike on the giro d'italia"
> i have a bright fluorescent yellow... to match a yellow jersey.
> 
> pathethic, i know. otoh those are outstanding machines. speed, speed, speed.


Yep the bright pink definately adds to the speed of the bike.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Or this one:

_
_
_
_


----------



## 24pouces (Jan 8, 2007)

cibiAny unknown stories about that race?
[IMG said:


> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3157/2416155699_ae792a4168_o.jpg[/IMG]


The Paris Gao Dakar was an long stape race, From Paris to Dakar, like the motorcycle-car race "Paris-Dakar", With the difference, there were no motors ! It was in the last 80ies and on the beginning of the 90ies.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

I love this thread....

another pic to keep it going:










Steve


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

1990 Marin Team in some pretty sweet Neon Yellow/Purple with Neon Green forks. I also found a set of Neon Pink Grips.

This stuff was all my dad's when he raced in the early 90's, he recent passed away, and I threw out some of this racing attire. A neon helmet, gloves, and some other old ratty clothing.

The bike is more than enough Neon for me!

I wonder if I can find Neon Spoke Nipples...


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

eastcoaststeve said:


> I love this thread....
> 
> another pic to keep it going:
> 
> ...


Is that saddle nice? I have one on my KHS in great shape so i'm just curious.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Well you couldn't ask for a better matching saddle for that bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

CS2 said:


> Not exactly a neon bike but there are those of us that actually wore these.


Those are scary cool, are they still in that shape?


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Those are scary cool, are they still in that shape?


The day I posted is the day I photographed them. Yes, they are in nice shape for about 1990/91 vintage. My wife has a set of the neon pink glasses and mine are the green. I wish I had a jersey to go with them.

Tim


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

CS2 said:


> The day I posted is the day I photographed them. Yes, they are in nice shape for about 1990/91 vintage. My wife has a set of the neon pink glasses and mine are the green. I wish I had a jersey to go with them.
> 
> Tim


Wow!


----------



## duke walker (Apr 10, 2005)

*neon times 2*

serotta tmax with hot dog dusk protection jacket


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## PatMcF79 (May 23, 2008)

Wow I am glad that I was barely old enough to remember this era. :eekster:


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

i love this thread.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*Bring It!*


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Slimpee said:


>


Is that the stock stem? Love those pink grips. 

Tim


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

CS2 said:


> Is that the stock stem? Love those pink grips.
> 
> Tim


Yep, everything is stock 'cept the grips, tires, seat, and cable housings (although they could've been yellow for all i know  )

The grips are even Bio-Grip! Keepin' it period...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Slimpee said:


> Yep, everything is stock 'cept the grips, tires, seat, and cable housings (although they could've been yellow for all i know  )
> 
> The grips are even Bio-Grip! Keepin' it period...


*Too* *cool!*:thumbsup:


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

edit


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

One bright pink Ritchey, coming right up.


----------



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)

That's a neat bike!


----------



## guzziee (Jul 13, 2008)

*neon trek*


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

guzziee said:


>


Sweet reflectors. Probably a very safe bike in traffic.


----------



## downhiller12345 (Jun 4, 2007)

*wow*


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Some good memories in this thread, I love that* pink Ritchey* :thumbsup: and the old C-Dale almost didn't qualify until I saw the* lime green fork*. Let's keep em coming enough with the shy embarrassed types.


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

Probably already seen on another thread but now that I've finished it I thought it deserved to be here as well. The fork needed some love but now I hope to get it out in the coming days.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jack lantern said:


> Probably already seen on another thread but now that I've finished it I thought it deserved to be here as well. The fork needed some love but now I hope to get it out in the coming days.


*Very nice!*:thumbsup:


----------



## Spacely Sprockets (Aug 21, 2008)

This is my first post, and what better way to introduce myself than with something loud and garish: an '87 Shogun "Prairie Breaker (great name, guys) Team Issue."


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome to MTBR Spacely,that is one cool pain job.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Spacely Sprockets said:


> This is my first post, and what better way to introduce myself than with something loud and garish: an '87 Shogun "Prairie Breaker (great name, guys) Team Issue."


Looks like its in great shape. Very nice. Bonus points for the stem.

Welcome to the VRC!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Spacely Sprockets said:


> This is my first post, and what better way to introduce myself than with something loud and garish: an '87 Shogun "Prairie Breaker (great name, guys) Team Issue."


Cool bike. I remember seeing that one in the mags when I was a young teenager. There were some neat photos of it if I recall. Retail price on that one was $787! Total bargain with its Prestige and full XT.  I really liked it but ended up getting an MB-1 instead. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Spacely Sprockets (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome, guys.

MBA really hyped-up the Shogun for its then unusually stiff, short and steep geometry (40" wheelbase and a 20" top tube on a 71/73.5 18" frame, if I recall). It climbs like six-legged goat, even weighing in at just under 30 Lbs., but it can be a handful on steep downhills. 

The Salsa bar and stem offered some welcome breathing room compared to the stubby OEM Tioga T-Bone, not to mention the teenager-on-Viagra erection angle it added to the bike's profile.

My old riding buddy is still running his purple/pink/turquoise Shogun "Pro," sans any real maintenance short of squirting half a can o' chain lube all over the frame, and it keeps on ticking.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Spacely Sprockets said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome, guys.
> 
> MBA really hyped-up the Shogun for its then unusually stiff, short and steep geometry (40" wheelbase and a 20" top tube on a 71/73.5 18" frame, if I recall). It climbs like six-legged goat, even weighing in at just under 30 Lbs., but it can be a handful on steep downhills.
> 
> ...


Wow that is a nice bike Spacely Sprockets welcome aboard. I just noticed and checked out another bike of yours in the link I provided below. *Do you have any more stuck up your sleeve?* 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=445449


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Bring it.........


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Bring it.........


Soon as I get a black handlebar and an M732 rear brake, in black of course, I can finish the build. The size of this frame will actually fit me a little better then the other one I posted.

Shield your eyes :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jack lantern said:


> Soon as I get a black handlebar and an M732 rear brake, in black of course, I can finish the build. The size of this frame will actually fit me a little better then the other one I posted.
> 
> Shield your eyes :thumbsup:


Holy fluorescent Batman! Do you like it Robyn? I do, I do&#8230;.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

*Neon Pink Fat Chance Team Comp*










Just picked up this 1988(?) Neon Pink Metallic Fat Chance Team Comp.
Need to change a few things that aren't my style like the bar ends, pedals and seat...
Otherwise it's all original down to the NOS Ground Control tires. I would've preferred a different color, but a sweet ride in this shape doesn't present itself too often. :thumbsup:


----------



## klein nerd (Apr 9, 2008)

*would you rock these on a group ride?*

There was a time when I sported these shades. They have even seen race action back in 91 or so at mammoth. Could you see yourself sporting these today. The sad part is they were not cheap back then.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Six pages and no Grello Yo Eddy?! (Not mine, btw)


----------



## JohnnyH (Mar 21, 2004)

*Rascal*

Here's my old Klein Rascal in all it's neon glory. It was a beautiful bike, but just too small for me so I sold it a couple years ago. I hope it's somewhere out there getting ridden and taken care of.


----------



## mlangner (Sep 19, 2008)

Dirt Junkie - _Just moved from Connecticut, Socal wildlife freaks me out. _

Where in CT? I am a CT(storrs)/CA (SF/Marin/SF) transplant - I am still amazed by how much wildlife I see here compared to New England (which was much more rural)...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

mlangner said:


> Dirt Junkie - _Just moved from Connecticut, Socal wildlife freaks me out. _
> 
> Where in CT? I am a CT(storrs)/CA (SF/Marin/SF) transplant - I am still amazed by how much wildlife I see here compared to New England (which was much more rural)...


Actually the statement:
* Quote:NA1NSXR 
Just moved from Connecticut, Socal wildlife freaks me out*.

Was a quote from NA1NSXR that I thought was funny so I made it a sticky in my signature. Sorry I have never been to Connecticut nor does any wildlife from So. Cal. freak me out.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Radioactive Haro...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sho220 said:


> Radioactive Haro...


*Sweet!*


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

i was guilty of the neon fad!:madman:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Its ok. Neon is back in style.


----------



## s73 (Sep 25, 2008)

befoot said:


> I know I'm a little late but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is Keith wearing a Liverpool Football (soccer) shirt?

He must be a soccer fan


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

klein nerd said:


> There was a time when I sported these shades. They have even seen race action back in 91 or so at mammoth. Could you see yourself sporting these today. The sad part is they were not cheap back then.


Those shades look very familiar I had a pair of *pink Gators* that were made out of foam and designed for Jet Skiing, I can't believe I just admitted that.


----------



## kokies (Aug 15, 2007)

Fatmikeynyc said:


> Just picked up this 1988(?) Neon Pink Metallic Fat Chance Team Comp.
> Need to change a few things that aren't my style like the bar ends, pedals and seat...
> Otherwise it's all original down to the NOS Ground Control tires. I would've preferred a different color, but a sweet ride in this shape doesn't present itself too often. :thumbsup:


I think we got twins separated at birth....

PS i have fixed the tires since the photo.


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

i wish i still had this outfit, check out the gloves, socks, shorts, shirt, and damn were those short bars, this is from 1990


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

that was my 1990 kestrel csx, weighed around 20 lbs, broke so often i convinced kestrel they should give me two frames so i would always have one to race. my last straw was 1992 mount snow i showed up with a custom painted blue/purple with corresponding blue/purple anodized grafton/ringle set up. the bike was blue with purple anodized on the left, and purple with blue on the right. it was sweet, and took a pretty penny to get together (two sets of everything ). i rode the bike once on a pre ride lap, and blew out the bb (3rd time). i was so pissed. i got it replaced, sold both framsets and bought a rhygin!


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

kokies said:


> I think we got twins separated at birth....
> 
> PS i have fixed the tires since the photo.


Have you fixed the saddle also?


----------



## klein nerd (Apr 9, 2008)

*OMG look at those bars. Ha ha ha ha.*

Are those bars for real. That picture made my day. How many times did you crash with that rotten set up.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Great outfit now just post up some photo's of the bike.:thumbsup:
Love the bars where the grips are almost touching one another.


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

never owned a neon bike, had lots of neon parts and clothes, but not a bike...
here is a shot of my 90 kestrel csx, built up special for mt snow norba nationals. thats Tom Moran on the bike (mtb hall of fame Journalist/photographer). it was blue on one side and purple on the other. cranks, skewers,and brakes were the opposite color on each side. had mavic der's and shifters. bike blew out the bb shell during the xc race (5th broken frame)....and that rock shock serial # was 169, waited 2 months to get it!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

the anchor said:


> never owned a neon bike, had lots of neon parts and clothes, but not a bike...
> here is a shot of my 90 kestrel csx, built up special for mt snow norba nationals. thats Tom Moran on the bike (mtb hall of fame Journalist/photographer). it was blue on one side and purple on the other. cranks, skewers,and brakes were the opposite color on each side. had mavic der's and shifters. bike blew out the bb shell during the xc race (5th broken frame)....and that rock shock serial # was 169, waited 2 months to get it!


:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Here is just one reason to always bring a camera with you on your rides. I unfortunately didn't have one on today's ride. I saw a guy on the trail with a 1996 Catamount that was custom painted in the nineties a *lime green* with *purple ano.* parts throughout. Wouldn't you know it one of the few times I have been out without a camera and I run into the Holy Grail in old school fluorescent mountain bikes.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Here's a picture of mine (although I have yet to see it). It's my first neon bike, if you pardon the neon stickers on my first Litespeed mountain bike ca. 1992.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

My Attitude:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

scooderdude said:


> Here's a picture of mine (although I have yet to see it). It's my first neon bike, if you pardon the neon stickers on my first Litespeed mountain bike ca. 1992.


Please explain......
A very confusing statement:  Here's a picture of mine (although I have yet to see it). Nice bike none the less.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Please explain......
> A very confusing statement:  Here's a picture of mine (although I have yet to see it). Nice bike none the less.


*Well scooderdude can you splain yourself?* http://www.geocities.com/TelevisionCity/6066/lucyscript1.html


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Raleigh Heat, from '92 I think. Full Shimano 7-speed LX with Rapidfire shifters. This was almost the first bike I purchased on my own. I was riding a Trek 800 that my folks bought me, and put one of these on lawaway at the LBS. Then I got a job at the same shop, and my purchasing power increased significantly. I ended up getting a S-Works Steel instead.

And yeah, it's bright orange, so it belongs in here.


----------



## madtowner (Apr 27, 2009)

Shogun Team Issue flash back. I still ride mine but it looks nothing like yours. Mine is pretty beaten up.


----------



## RobertUI (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow, this thread is giving me some serious flashbacks. I worked in bike shops from 1987 throught 1993, so I saw a LOT of these bikes in the shops I was in. The thing that killed me were the DiaCompe brake levers that came in a few neon colors. I actually have a set of black ones on an old beater that I've got. I'm going to be digging through the scrapbook to see if I can come up with any shots of my own, but the bike that really comes to mind was my buddy's Kuwahara BMX bike (we're talking 1985 here) that was all neon green and white. He had a hard time deciding between that and the orange one. What WERE we thinking back then 

Awesome!


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

Has anyone suffered any eye pain looking at the photos? This is a great post.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

SWEET!!! Here is mine.. there is neon there I promise!


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

Not sure if this qualifies as Neon. Loud and obnoxious, definitely. But, Neon? Well you be the judge...


----------



## stefan9113 (Aug 4, 2008)

*neon Slingshot*

Hi all,

that's my neon Slingshot.









by Stefan


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

stefan9113 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> that's my neon Slingshot.


Beautiful photo of a beautiful bike, Stefan.

Here are a few from 1990. A few of you looked at these in the other thread.

Green and Orange Pinnacles and a couple of pink Rascals








Neon Clothing


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

*Triple Triangle*

Triple Triangle in 87.... Wonder what came first the Shogun or the Egg (GT). Looks like a zaskar prototype



Spacely Sprockets said:


> This is my first post, and what better way to introduce myself than with something loud and garish: an '87 Shogun "Prairie Breaker (great name, guys) Team Issue."


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

stefan9113 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> that's my neon Slingshot.
> 
> ...


Where's the full photoshoot on that? I like it!


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Pimpride said:


> Triple Triangle in 87.... Wonder what came first the Shogun or the Egg (GT). Looks like a zaskar prototype


I like it, thats a great lookin bike  Cool color combo, very unique....thanx for the pics.:thumbsup:

I looks like it has a very short wheelbase, do you have the measurements? Seattube, toptube, wheelbase and standover? thanx if you do.

OOP's, I just noticed it wasn't yours....sorry Pimpride


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

da'HOOV said:


> I like it, thats a great lookin bike  Cool color combo, very unique....thanx for the pics.:thumbsup:
> )


----------



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)

Your helmet is pointing backwards 



the anchor said:


> never owned a neon bike, had lots of neon parts and clothes, but not a bike...
> here is a shot of my 90 kestrel csx, built up special for mt snow norba nationals. thats Tom Moran on the bike (mtb hall of fame Journalist/photographer). it was blue on one side and purple on the other. cranks, skewers,and brakes were the opposite color on each side. had mavic der's and shifters. bike blew out the bb shell during the xc race (5th broken frame)....and that rock shock serial # was 169, waited 2 months to get it!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Got Neon?


----------



## felixdelrio (May 27, 2006)

Some neon here ...



some neon there ...


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

Bump..

I thought this thread needed some love, I could think of nothing less when I saw this recently. I'll see if I can get some pics of my Trek950 soon.








Nice tribute color scheme.  It's from this shop: https://www.flickr.com/photos/bluelug/


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Cool paint job and that's a great little shop (Blue Lug) .... aww, I miss Japan.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

*1991 Alpinestars Al-Mega DX*

Nearly complete, paint is great, and obtained for next to nothing. Its a bit large for me, but I'm going to get it running and figure it out from there......


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice rides guys, I remember that Alpinestar from back in the day. You cant mistake that frame design with way the rear triangle is shaped. That design makes sense for better ground clearance. Cool bike and nice job with the resto.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

More,more I crave more anybody want to contribute some vintage neon:thumbsup:


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Obi said:


> Bump..
> 
> I thought this thread needed some love, I could think of nothing less when I saw this recently. I'll see if I can get some pics of my Trek950 soon.
> 
> ...


Another great reason Surly needs to stop painting their bikes dog poop brown. That bike looks great.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Just picked this one up locally, from Scott Slawta who did all the painting for Land Shark in the early years.











This is my short one heading for a drop bar build up:


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

rad!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

the crank arms are so cool!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Go here. http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/bring-back-purple-462634.html


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Sweet bikes MB......
You are going to have to find a tall girlfriend..


----------



## Deuce Bigelow (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm digging the neoin bikes. brings back memories.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah, the captain position is a little big for me but workable. Good thing my boys are all on the large side. Plus, I also have a GT tandem that fits perfectly and I don't need ro think twice about damaging the paint.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

muddybuddy said:


> Yeah, the captain position is a little big for me but workable. Good thing my boys are all on the large side. Plus, I also have a GT tandem that fits perfectly and I don't need ro think twice about damaging the paint.[/QUOm
> 
> Muddybuddy,
> Those sure are some wild custom homegrown paint jobs you got going there. I like it! :thumbsup:


----------



## SpinDirt (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow after a several year seperation from mountainbiking I didn't realize how much I missed it. I love this forum the most out of all and this thread certainly brings back memories for sure. Nice rides guys! I can't wait to check out the rest of the bikes on here. Looks like I have some catching up to do. BTW what year is the red Klein? If my memory serves me right I would say a 1996, am I correct?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

richieb said:


> We have a stack of neon flat-bars at work. I wish I had the [email protected] to run them...


Are they painted or anodized aluminum?


----------



## TORO1968 (Oct 9, 2005)

MY EYES!!!!! 

Awesome thread! Brings back memories of my old, neon yellow and silver Raleigh Elkhorn! Maybe I should dust it off and re-learn why Shimano stopped making Bio-Pace chainrings.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

I can't remember what year, but this is the bike I got after I traded in my Neon Green splatter
Diamondback, yeah I went purple, and mullet. Thinking "89".


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Are you that wrestler from the 80's, Big McLargeHuge?


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

I am only 5'8" and back then weighed 175. The hair made me look bigger. 
Kinda miss the old Topanga:cryin:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

stan4bikes said:


> Here's a few that have gone thru my clutches. I'm not sure if the Klein counts but it was pretty bright  .


Love those old hydraulic v brakes on your Klein.:thumbsup:


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Mid 90's Miyata frame. Paint job is original.


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

can I play too? i love this thread....

my only neon... stem and forks are no longer on the bike.


----------



## marley mission (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

How did I miss these. That tandem is rockin!



muddybuddy said:


> Just picked this one up locally, from Scott Slawta who did all the painting for Land Shark in the early years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

That's no big deal it's just a little surface rust that's all. Nothing that a little old fashioned elbow grease and some steelwool won't fix.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

That's no big deal it's just a little surface rust that's all. Nothing that a little old fashioned elbow grease and some steelwool won't fix.


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

*Specialized neon ATB Cables.*

This is the only neon item I could find. I found these unused Specialized cables in a thrift store a few years agne day I might use them on a future bike build.


----------



## jibbajabb (Feb 27, 2012)

Got to have the splatter paint. 

My 1992 GT Karakoram. 

(nevermind...have to have 10 posts to post an image. That's just silly.)


----------



## BugeyedEarl (Mar 3, 2008)

Spotted this for sale on the side of the road, but didn't buy. I probably could have made some money selling the wheels. Oh well...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

This is me screaming!


O< Bring back neon, bring back neon.....
Π
|
_A_

Is that the worst stick figure you have ever seen? The best I could do with a cell phone.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice try


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

barely qualifies, but I'll throw my Marin in the mix:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

klasse said:


> barely qualifies, but I'll throw my Marin in the mix:


Oh yeah that bike qualifies alright,that is one sweet ride.:thumbsup:


----------



## durianrider (Mar 16, 2009)

classic thread. How about open it up to pre 1995 mountain bikes so we don't miss out on any cool Shogun, Mongoose IBOC, Diamond Back Apex photos eh?


----------



## ong (Jun 26, 2006)

Sorry, mispost.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

Neon needs to make a comeback. I'm sad that my generation missed out on all of this.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

RaptorTC said:


> Neon needs to make a comeback. I'm sad that my generation missed out on all of this.


Sad but true it is something that had to be lived to get "it". Check out the initial post in this thread. Most missed the "bar ends" comment. Both neon and bar ends go hand in hand from the same era.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

Posted this elswhere but does have a little neon goin on


----------



## Max Hc (Aug 13, 2005)

Here´s my Alkon Pirineos with some Neon Pink on it:


----------



## mfh126 (Jul 31, 2007)

My '92 Grove Innovations X frame:


----------



## robpad (Oct 31, 2011)

don't know if this qualifies but I found some of my old helmets from the 80s and early 90s


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

durianrider said:


> classic thread. How about open it up to pre 1995 mountain bikes so we don't miss out on any cool Shogun, Mongoose IBOC, Diamond Back Apex photos eh?


Post it up!:thumbsup::thumbsup:this thread is open for all brightly colored older rides. And pre-1995 qualifies for that.


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

This is a great thread. I had gotten seriously into mountain biking in '96, so while I never owned a decently neon bike, there were plenty of them at the races and parts around the shop when I started working there. Lots of memories!


----------



## Wyody (Aug 25, 2012)

*First Haro prototype rear suspension frame*

This was my first prototype I designed and built for Haro and there were a couple more until its final stage going to production. Then it became other manufactures exact same design like Iron Horse and Kona! that year this rear suspension I designed won two world downhill championships! more pictures of the other prototypes and the other productions soon to come.


----------



## Wyody (Aug 25, 2012)

*Titan Titanium mountain bike frame*

Even thought this frame only has some fluorescent decals it is a very rare Titanium frame I help design for Titan. I also designed a rear suspension frame for Titan but the company was bought out by a company from Taiwan and it never made it to production but I have pictures some where of it!


----------



## Wyody (Aug 25, 2012)

*Second Haro rear suspension prototype frame*

This was the second Haro rear suspension frame I design, and that is my dad and I out the Interbike show when it use to be in Anaheim Ca. back in the 1990's. we also mounted some huge prototype disc brakes!


----------



## 24pouces (Jan 8, 2007)

Wyody said:


> Then it became other manufactures exact same design like Iron Horse and Kona! that year this rear suspension I designed won two world downhill championships!


This system of suspension was used by trek in 91 and the Iron Horse was a frame made by Verlichi in Italia 

But so cool prototype


----------



## Wyody (Aug 25, 2012)

24pouces said:


> This system of suspension was used by trek in 91 and the Iron Horse was a frame made by Verlichi in Italia
> 
> But so cool prototype





24pouces said:


> This system of suspension was used by trek in 91 and the Iron Horse was a frame made by Verlichi in Italia
> 
> But so cool prototype


Yes and it was copied by Trek, Iron Horse, Kona and every one else who saw it the first and second prototypes at the 1990 and 1991 show, they also saw it in the different magazines before the shows that the Derby corporation who own Haro at that time show it to, and the whole frame design was brought to the manufacture of Marzocchi suspension(which at that time was only motorcycle susp.) to have a shock built for it since there was no mt.bike shocks being manufactured yet! when it got there in Italy Haro said my design was shown to Verlichi who in turned made the frame for Haro, But the design was also given to Iron Horse and Kona!!! I have drawings of this design dating back to 1988 but I personally like other designs I had instead! but this Haro designed of mine was picked by Dean Bradley the product manager of Haro at that time because he liked the idea/design that allowed the suspension to be locked out under pedaling because of the main pivot location, thinking it was good for climbing! I liked my other designs allowing a more of controlled active suspension, because I was a motocrosser and believed in active suspension, which I designed and sold to a company called Crestonepeak bikes out of Colorado. They showed it around to different magazines who said it had " Too much travel" that it was not necessary lol! it only had 6"'s of travel in the rear but that was too much for 1990 I guess! that design I had the Suzuki linkage designed in to it kind of, and my around the axle pivot design that was used later by Trek and still being used today by them!


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Here's a Rock Hound I saw in Whistler two days ago. It is a little faded now, but that's what you get with those yellow and pink colors when they've been outside for a few decades!


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

J Ro said:


> Does Day Glo Yellow count? Note the painted to match thumb shifter pods and water bottle cage.
> 
> [/CENTER]


Man that marin is awesome. gotta love em.


----------



## sbolt (Aug 27, 2012)

*Diamond Back Ascent EX*

New to the forum. At the age of 44, I decided I wanted to get back into cycling, especially here around town. I found this old (1992?) Diamond Back on Craigslist for $75.00. A cyclo computer was included . I cleaned up the drivetrain, greased the wheel bearings, and I went kind of nuts on parts over the last two weeks:

Drop bars
mirror
bar extender
lights (required) 
Airzounds horn (loud!) 
shock absorbing seatpost
Kenda K838 tire on front, the rear tire is on the way.

I am glad I bought this instead of going to Walmart or Target for a bike. Even thought I lack experience and I know the technology has made quantum leaps over 20 years, I think this bike feels solid. With the drop bar and just a slick front tire my cruising speed has increased from 12 to 14 mph, up to 14 to 17 mph. I'm Happy.

The Kenda K838 feels so much better that the knobby. The rear will be here next week. I can enter a sweeping 90 degree left turns at the traffic signal doing 16 or 17 mph, no braking even after it rains. The knobby was not giving me that confidence.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

unicrown junkie said:


> Here's a Rock Hound I saw in Whistler two days ago. It is a little faded now, but that's what you get with those yellow and pink colors when they've been outside for a few decades!


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

unicrown junkie said:


> Here's a Rock Hound I saw in Whistler two days ago. It is a little faded now, but that's what you get with those yellow and pink colors when they've been outside for a few decades!


Gotta love a bike with its original tires.



sbolt said:


> New to the forum. At the age of 44, I decided I wanted to get back into cycling, especially here around town.


Wow! You've added everything known to mankind on it except racks and fenders. Good for you for getting back on the bike.



sbolt said:


> I am glad I bought this instead of going to Walmart or Target for a bike.


Me too!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sbolt said:


> New to the forum. At the age of 44, I decided I wanted to get back into cycling, especially here around town. I found this old (1992?) Diamond Back on Craigslist for $75.00. A cyclo computer was included . I cleaned up the drivetrain, greased the wheel bearings, and I went kind of nuts on parts over the last two weeks:
> 
> Drop bars
> mirror
> ...


Good choice! And welcome aboard I think you're on tbe right track with your attitude. It's about personal fun not the latest and greatest top of the line bike. Hey if you are going retro there is nothing better than a neon ride.:thumbsup:


----------



## mattytruth (Aug 2, 2006)

Wyody said:


> Even thought this frame only has some fluorescent decals it is a very rare Titanium frame I help design for Titan. I also designed a rear suspension frame for Titan but the company was bought out by a company from Taiwan and it never made it to production but I have pictures some where of it!


I Love your cable stops! really cool.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Wyody said:


> Yes and it was copied by Trek, Iron Horse, Kona and every one else who saw it the first and second prototypes at the 1990 and 1991 show, they also saw it in the different magazines before the shows that the Derby corporation who own Haro at that time show it to, and the whole frame design was brought to the manufacture of Marzocchi suspension(which at that time was only motorcycle susp.) to have a shock built for it since there was no mt.bike shocks being manufactured yet! when it got there in Italy Haro said my design was shown to Verlichi who in turned made the frame for Haro, But the design was also given to Iron Horse and Kona!!! I have drawings of this design dating back to 1988 but I personally like other designs I had instead! but this Haro designed of mine was picked by Dean Bradley the product manager of Haro at that time because he liked the idea/design that allowed the suspension to be locked out under pedaling because of the main pivot location, thinking it was good for climbing! I liked my other designs allowing a more of controlled active suspension, because I was a motocrosser and believed in active suspension, which I designed and sold to a company called Crestonepeak bikes out of Colorado. They showed it around to different magazines who said it had " Too much travel" that it was not necessary lol! it only had 6"'s of travel in the rear but that was too much for 1990 I guess! that design I had the Suzuki linkage designed in to it kind of, and my around the axle pivot design that was used later by Trek and still being used today by them!


Woody, Very interesting story and those are some great shots. I really like the green bike. I think if you post these at the end of this thread more people will see them. :thumbsup:


----------



## SpinDirt (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow! This thread is crazy colorful.


----------



## Benzosol (Mar 31, 2012)

Felix,
This FUNK is just Vicious. One of the coolest bikes ive seen.

Ben


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Not nearly as cool as some of the bikes here, but i picked this nearly mint 91 Trek 6000 up a few years back and its been a work in progress. She doesn't get the attention she deserves as i'm up to 27 bikes now and a girlfriend who's patience is wearing thin

here's an old shot from basement cleanout number 1 last spring next to a lot of 3dv


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Happy Thanksgiving!!
A resurrection of a thread that needs more contribution.
I know there must be some more of these beloved bikes that need to be posted, so don't be bashful. I have something in the works that I am going to be springing on all of you very shortly. Via this thread she should fit in like a glove. I think you will be amazed with what I'm working on. I'm just giving everyone a chance to get their sunglasses because you're going to need them to view this beauty.
edit: my plans fell through, couldn't purchase it quick enough. Someone else snagged it.


----------



## jaxes88 (Oct 17, 2012)

Favorite thread!!!! Love the old neon bikes. At my campus there's a neon orange GT outpost that I really like. I really want to get some of those oakley razorblades sunglasses but unfortunately they never really got cheap as ebay will confirm.


----------



## mr pinga (Oct 8, 2005)

Here's my girlfriends Clockwork Orange

Still used most weekends


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

That Orange is awesome, its even more awesome Magura HS11/33's with Evo mounts.Thats got Euro MTB written all over it!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

O<<"Bring back neon,bring back neon"
\|/
_ A_


That's me trying to get the message out. Sorry that's the best I could do with a cell phone.


----------



## jaxes88 (Oct 17, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> "Bring back neon,bring back neon"


I couldn't agree more, this whole flat black on everything trend these days is so boring


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

jaxes88 said:


> I couldn't agree more, this whole flat black on everything trend these days is so boring


you all asked for it. the crazy yellow decals on the wheels and forks had to go, though.

2011 marin pine mountain 25th anniversary edition:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

shekky said:


> you all asked for it. the crazy yellow decals on the wheels and forks had to go, though.
> 
> 2011 marin pine mountain 25th anniversary edition:


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

Here's my late 80's Klein Pinnacle. I have changed the post and saddle from this hideous combo...


----------



## singlespeedtoday (Sep 3, 2009)

I just acquired this beast and brought it back to life! Total cost $22.

Before.









After.









First ride.


----------



## jaxes88 (Oct 17, 2012)

Love it! That's a great color. Good to see it going in the woods, how does it ride? you did pretty good for 22 bucks, fenders alone are worth more than that!


----------



## singlespeedtoday (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks man! I was blown away with the ride quality, it fits me like a glove.


----------



## jaxes88 (Oct 17, 2012)

Good to hear. You should make a video of it, so hard to find videos of neat old bikes being rode in the woods.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

These are the only two bikes of mine with any neon:

Here is one:


















And my other:


----------



## singlespeedtoday (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm working on a short video of it. I should have enough footage to put something together soon.


----------



## jaxes88 (Oct 17, 2012)

Looking forward to it! Also could you please send me the original resolution of that pic where it's leaning against a tree, or a link to it? Thanks, it makes a great wallpaper.


----------



## singlespeedtoday (Sep 3, 2009)

Here it is...


----------



## jaxes88 (Oct 17, 2012)

Love it!!!!! great riding old bike, front end on that thing looks real nimble. Beautiful riding spot too.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

singlespeedtoday said:


> Here it is...


Great video, got some more to post up.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

CCMDoc said:


> These are the only two bikes of mine with any neon:
> 
> Here is one:


:eekster:Are you a proctologist?


----------



## singlespeedtoday (Sep 3, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Great video, got some more to post up.


Thanks. I'll make another video soon. Hoping to get some GoPro footage next time.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes, if you'd like, feel free to start up a vintage bike video thread or something like that. We love movies.

Thanks!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

girlonbike said:


> :eekster:Are you a proctologist?


Ha,ha,ha,ha,ha,ha,ha&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;thanks for that G.O.B. I was having a slow day.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> :eekster:Are you a proctologist?


Depends on the patient


----------



## justgent1 (Dec 27, 2012)

Not sure if this counts as neon or not but it is bright...


----------



## Tim Kriksciun (Mar 6, 2013)

Sweet day-glow goodness!


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

singlespeedtoday said:


> Here it is...


Whoa...a video where the music ISN'T incredibly annoying. How refreshing. Thanks for posting that...next best thing to being out there! Lets see some more.


----------



## snauzeberry (Mar 11, 2013)

I forgot about that bike. Hnever have actually seen one in person. Awesome


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

The brightest I got...


----------



## gmmeyerIII (May 8, 2012)

Saw this guy last week in park. Caught him today.
Old Marin. It must have been a store window model as the photoed side of bike was 
faded. Still beautiful and all original.
Shocking to see this in New Orleans.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

gmmeyerIII said:


> View attachment 834347
> 
> Saw this guy last week in park. Caught him today.
> Old Marin. It must have been a store window model as the photoed side of bike was
> ...


Very Cool!
Pretty funny that one side was faded and the other not so much. It doesn't take long for that color to fade given direct sunlight. A month in the window would do it. I had a jet ski that was custom painted in a similar color. My buddy that I bought it from used it as his second ski for freestyle competition. So he painted it and then threw a ton of race stickers all over it. He used it for one season only on the race tour. All his practice was done on his other identical ski without custom paint. I bought the ski from him after the one tour. I immedeiately removed all the stickers and to my amazement it had seriously faded. So the entire four years I owned the ski you could see the outline of all the stickers he had put on it.


----------



## asphalt_jesus (Aug 13, 2010)

Wyody said:


> Yes and it was copied by Trek, Iron Horse, Kona and every one else who saw it the first and second prototypes at the 1990 and 1991 show, they also saw it in the different magazines before the shows that the Derby corporation who own Haro at that time show it to


This should be a topic in the retro section. I've seen many, innovative designs stolen by the bigger players the bike industry. The flip-side of that is the number of not-new or just plain bad ideas continues!


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

*not exactly neon*

But CERTAINLY purpleliscious


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

screamingbunny said:


> But CERTAINLY purpleliscious


You're alive!


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

and lurking.....


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Sweet FAT, SB!! It looks much better with a chain on it.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Anybody else have some neon eye candy to share.


----------



## rasumichin (Oct 21, 2008)

"titan fast trac"


----------



## melan47 (Nov 27, 2012)

Custom painted 1997 Haro Extreme


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

melan47 said:


> Custom painted 1997 Haro Extreme


Sweet old neon squishy.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I think it's pretty cool that some of the manufactures are offering neon options on new rides.
INTENSE for one.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Here's mine.
XL Moonrise Pinnacle


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

A suggestion before the viewing of this thread.
It's so bright you need shades.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Not a mountain bike but boy is it NEON:

1985 Cinelli Speciale Corsa


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

1990s Neon colors & Bar Ends for bikes: 
The dominant youth clothing fad at the beginning of the 1990s was fluorescent or dark colors[citation needed]. Fluorescent clothing was associated with cool, summer themes like surfing and the beach. The five fluorescent colors were blue, green, orange, pink, and yellow. 
Fluorescent clothing was especially popular with teenage and pre-teen girls, but fluorescent t-shirts and shorts were also popular with boys. Fluorescent clothing included t-shirts, sweatshirts, socks, shoelaces, hair scrunchies, and fanny packs. Hypercolor clothing, made of material which changes colors according to temperature, also came into fashion during the early 1990s. In 1991
fluorescent colors were replaced by colors such as coral, hot pink, and turquoise. The popularity of bright colors declined through 1995. Hoop earrings were also a popular accessory for teenaged girls and women in the first years of the 1990s. Bar Ends for bikes also was all the rage. They were a fad that left the scene in the late 1990s. Which to some was not soon enough.

*How about posting up some old photos of these beloved rigs.*.......


----------



## doc Zox (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Yeah that ^^^^ is a neat one...


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

It's pink. What more can I say. People avoid making eye contact with me when I ride this on the bike path.:crazy:


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh God, is that truly an '85?! IF so, that's one of the rarer ones, and one I have wanted for a decade.

Niiiice!


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

unicrown junkie said:


> Oh God, is that truly an '85?! IF so, that's one of the rarer ones, and one I have wanted for a decade.
> 
> Niiiice!


Yes sir it is. Basically unused. Unbelieveable condition. Found at an estate sale in Northern Idaho. I really like the ride of this one compared to the 83/84 biplane fork stumpies I've had. I wonder if it took a couple of years to fix the mistakes that Ritchie put into those first bikes he sold to Mike Sinyard?


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

Crazy. its almost 30 years old.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

lewisfoto said:


> Not a mountain bike but boy is it NEON:
> 
> 1985 Cinelli Speciale Corsa


ooooohhh... this is so nice.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you very much I quite like it too....


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi, my Tamarac 1989 



Philppe


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Cool stem


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

oneschnark said:


> Hi, my Tamarac 1989
> 
> 
> 
> Philppe


Very cool bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Picked this up a few weeks ago for the parts, but it's grown on me, so I'm going to sort it out and keep it. Left the seat on for the pic for S&Gs. Will have to dig out that old curmudgeon Rumphy's address and send it to him. Should be embarrasing when he opens it in front of his co-workers.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Why would he be embarrassed? Because it matched his suit?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DFA said:


> Picked this up a few weeks ago for the parts, but it's grown on me, so I'm going to sort it out and keep it. Left the seat on for the pic for S&Gs. Will have to dig out that old curmudgeon Rumphy's address and send it to him. Should be embarrasing when he opens it in front of his co-workers.


Be sure to include the reflectors you sonofa*****.

And lets be honest, my co-workers have seen me in a lot more embarrassing situations.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

There's no way I'm throwing in the reflectors. I will entertain _serious_ offers, however.........


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

DFA said:


> There's no way I'm throwing in the reflectors. I will entertain _serious_ offers, however.........


Without the reflectors the deals off.


----------



## 24pouces (Jan 8, 2007)

I have discovered that I have never showed my neon bikes since tis thread begun&#8230;
I need to repair that :

Swiss 1991 FERRAROLI California


Classic Team America 1990 Klein Attitude


1991 C'dale SE2000


1991 Trek 8700


1991 Yo Eddy

&#8230;


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

24pouces said:


> I have discovered that I have never showed my neon bikes since tis thread begun&#8230;
> I need to repair that :


You certainly do have some NEON bikes...


----------



## 24pouces (Jan 8, 2007)

lewisfoto said:


> You certainly do have some NEON bikes...


Yes and I don't need lights at home during the night


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

A few months ago and many degrees warmer ...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

24pouces said:


> Yes and I don't need lights at home during the night


 very nice collection! Thanks for posting them. Pretty scenery in that yo picture too.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Carsten said:


> help yourself, you've got at least one bike that desperately needs some paint
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Grove Assault circa 90'.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

painted to match cranks!


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> painted to match cranks!


Bullseye!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Crested Butte?


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> Crested Butte?


No. The CB banners are about CB Vaughn who was a guy who held the world speed record on skis and then made ski clothing. That race was in NY State at a little 
ski area not too far from VT where we were living at the time and I had my shop. The rider is Pete who later went on to race some for Offroad bitd.

Thanks for the inspiration to dredge out some pix GOB!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Bigwheel said:


> Thanks for the inspiration to dredge out some pix GOB!


Are you kidding?! I don't think all the thousands of people in all the other subforums know how much you contributed to our sport. Here, we love all your posts and words. Thank you for that!


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

? I think you have me confused with someone else. The "sport" has contributed way more to my life than I have to it.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

It's a symbiotic relationship Bob. 


Bigwheel said:


> ? I think you have me confused with someone else. The "sport" has contributed way more to my life than I have to it.


----------



## azille (Apr 21, 2010)

I think this one goes?


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Grove Hammerhead

Philippe


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

oneschnark said:


> Grove Hammerhead
> 
> Philippe


Where's the rest of it? :incazzato::lol::smilewinkgrin:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice!


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

*I like Neon bikes*


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Zunow...


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Zunow is stunning, all those details!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Zunoooow.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Holy tubes!! Batman...
Yes Robin it will be an extra weapon other than the Bat Ray.
It sure is bright Batman.
Yes Robin all the more to keep them wondering.
Who wondering Batman.
The whole underworld of Gotham a City Robin haven't you been paying attention.
I guess not Batman.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chefmiguel said:


> Zunow is stunning, all those details!


Yes I would have to agree on that. Very nice!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Steel29er that Klein is stunning.


----------



## gmmeyerIII (May 8, 2012)

Seinfeld's bike, well close enough!
Nice bike though.
Jealous!


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Hard Core 


Philippe


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

gmmeyerIII said:


> Seinfeld's bike, well close enough!
> Nice bike though.
> Jealous!


Yep exactly I didn't think of that but yes. I just wish they would have zoomed in on it and at least talked about it in some of the shows.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Bigwheel said:


> Grove Assault circa 90'.
> 
> View attachment 884400


Great photo! :thumbsup:
I always wanted a pair of those Oakleys back then. A bit pricey if I remember even back then they were $250.:eekster:


----------



## whoarrior (Jan 10, 2005)

1990 Brodie Sovereign @ IFMA 2003


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

That show had quite the lineup. Any more pics from the 03 IFMA?


----------



## whoarrior (Jan 10, 2005)

As with my bikes i'm quite lame with my website.

pics.oldschoolbiking.de


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Killer, thanks for sharing. Only one pic of that C26 huh?

I assume it's this one:


----------



## whoarrior (Jan 10, 2005)

Yeah that's the same... nowadays i would have done more pictures... it was probably just too fancy for me... white tires, campy, carbon... too much.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

hello? SFO Show?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I don't think there's been an event/display that good since. :|


----------



## whoarrior (Jan 10, 2005)

The fun fact is that i was @ IFMA 2003 and the SFO Show. I stumbled over the SFO Show on my way home and nearly missed my flight, because i had to make fotos. 
Also i remember a nice small show, when a shop moved to another location and the guys from Dresden organized a small exhibition in the old shop.

@topic 
Here's is one neon picture from the Classic Rendezvous 2004.


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

whoarrior said:


> 1990 Brodie Sovereign @ IFMA 2003


What's going on with that fork? Are those tubes bolted to the crown? Looks awesome with the polished fork crown.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

whoarrior said:


> 1990 Brodie Sovereign @ IFMA 2003


Very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

......


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Meaning some of you may be interested in this special addition Camelbak.

CamelBak | 25th ANNIVERSARY The Inventors of Hands-Free Hydration


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Why so bashful people? Post up some vintage brightly colored bikes.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Here ya go:













Steve


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Neon

Philippe


----------



## Davichin (May 1, 2014)

Yesterday I went riding my 1997 Corratec Team Bow... my friends were a little blinded...


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I think we have a winner.


Davichin said:


> Yesterday I went riding my 1997 Corratec Team Bow... my friends were a little blinded...
> 
> View attachment 952794
> 
> ...


----------



## Xios575 (Sep 30, 2014)

*1991 Cannondale SE2000*


----------



## 75Denver (Feb 16, 2013)

Almost done with this one…'93 Attitude Moonrise


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Thats real nice. Cool stem lol.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm not a Klein fan. I love this bike.


----------



## VideoboyMatt (Feb 11, 2014)

*Neon is coming back*









I think Neon will come back. I am starting to see Fixies and retro themed BMX bikes in brighter colours. Here is a picture of my SE Racing DC Shoe Edition Quadangle from 2010.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Some great recent contributions.


----------



## ilikecereal (Jan 8, 2015)

That Klein is amazing!!:thumbsup:


----------



## oldsteel (Jul 24, 2010)

*Panasoinc Mountain cat*

Tropical 5 colors hand air-brushed


----------



## oldsteel (Jul 24, 2010)

*Panasoinc Mountain cat*

Tropical 5 colors hand air-brushed


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Some great stuff boys and girls. I'd like to invite you all to post up ALL head badges vintage, new mtb, road, cruiser in this thread. Some amazing designs showing up and the more the merrier.

http://forums.mtbr.com/passion/head-badge-good-bad-ugly-photo-thread-955507.html


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

oldsteel said:


> Tropical 5 colors hand air-brushed
> View attachment 970893


Panasonic like in electronics Panasonic?


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

Nice 'dale...!
There is one hanging in a local shop...Unsold...unridden..
pretty neat!


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Panasonic like in electronics Panasonic?


Yes they had a full line of bicycles for a few years in the mid 80s. The Team Europe II came with full Campagnolo kit.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

lewisfoto said:


> Yes they had a full line of bicycles for a few years in the mid 80s. The Team Europe II came with full Campagnolo kit.


That's funny the logo is almost identical to the Catamounts of the mid nineties. My brother and sister both still have one. They both had them custom built around 96'.

Hers has been many years retired and hanging in the rafters of the garage. His is still used to this day periodically. Here's a couple photos of my brothers [red bike] and a gray head badge of one I borrowed off the net. Just to give you an idea of the logo they used.

Catamount = Mountain Lion


----------



## NorCal-Saint (Feb 18, 2008)

*New addition to the sable*

1991 Marin


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

NorCal-Saint said:


> 1991 Marin


Nice!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Damn. I wish I had a picture of my brother's old Mongoose Rockadile. It was teal with every purple anodized part that Kooka, Sunringle and Raceface made. 
Then, he had an Answer Manitou fully that was covered with blue ano parts. 

My black Cannondale was mostly black with a few red ano bits.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

NYrr496 said:


> Damn. I wish I had a picture of my brother's old Mongoose Rockadile. It was teal with every purple anodized part that Kooka, Sunringle and Raceface made.
> Then, he had an Answer Manitou fully that was covered with blue ano parts.
> 
> My black Cannondale was mostly black with a few red ano bits.


That reminds me of my buddies old rockadile sx, it was also teal and decked out with purple ringle. I seriously miss those days...it was the last of a great era

FWIW I'm still mainly riding retro but as I get older and the neck and back have gotten worse I'm going to have to switch back to something with a bit more suspension and less aggressive stances. It's still hard to beat the fun you can have on an old steel hardtail with little to no suspension up front though

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

So that's it?


----------



## Davichin (May 1, 2014)

This is a 1991 Eldridge Grade that I finished last september... The camera does not register the true neon brightness, but it is veeeery neon.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Those were really bright


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Marins were crazy with the neon. This Pine Mountain was a great M732 parts bike that I turned over as a townie bike for an older friend. Talk about visibility in traffic!


----------



## Wacowacko (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice "80's FLASHBACK" paint schemes guys


----------



## rob_ralph (Dec 14, 2015)

Picked this one up about 7mo ago. Looks a little more neon-ish in natural light.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

rob_ralph said:


> Picked this one up about 7mo ago. Looks a little more neon-ish in natural light.
> 
> View attachment 1039223


Damn... I remember when everything had that splatter paint.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Anyone care to contribute some more eye candy? It's been a little while.


----------



## vanvalks (Nov 8, 2016)

Does this count? 1992 Scott Sawtooth. I picked up for $60 on the local classifieds. I put some new WTBs on it and have wider riser handlebars on order. Originally the plan was to build it to a single-speed cruiser or a drop-bar MTB, but after seeing how good of condition the components are in and how well it functions and fits me as is, I'm going to ride it as a rigid MTB for a while!


----------



## alexiszaf (Dec 6, 2016)

Here is a slightly muddied pic of my sensationally neon Raleigh Moonshine:








Serious upset to the 'lads' when passing through town.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

vanvalks said:


> View attachment 1104449
> 
> 
> Does this count? 1992 Scott Sawtooth. I picked up for $60 on the local classifieds. I put some new WTBs on it and have wider riser handlebars on order. Originally the plan was to build it to a single-speed cruiser or a drop-bar MTB, but after seeing how good of condition the components are in and how well it functions and fits me as is, I'm going to ride it as a rigid MTB for a while!


I vote yes, it counts.



alexiszaf said:


> Here is a slightly muddied pic of my sensationally neon Raleigh Moonshine:
> View attachment 1108964
> 
> 
> Serious upset to the 'lads' when passing through town.


Pretty wild ride there.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

1989 Marin Team Marin


----------



## ChrisO57 (May 8, 2012)

*1989 Haro Extreme*

I bought this new in 1989


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

What was the reason for the upsloping top tube?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Vader said:


> 1989 Marin Team Marin


Sweet!


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Hard Core Grove with Pink Neon


Philippe


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice ^

Just a bump for more neon.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

*Ask and ye shall receive*

This one's been on other threads here, but she really pops in full sun! 89 Lobsta


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

That a droppa on that Lobsta..quill stem and headtube to 1 1/8" fork?? I must know more


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

J: said:


> That a droppa on that Lobsta..quill stem and headtube to 1 1/8" fork?? I must know more


Not a dropper, but an old USE post with a shim. Yup, it's a brazed quill stem (as is the frame), but with a 1-inch headtube, the fork got replaced with a almost period correct (1989) straight blade fork Paul happened to have laying around, it now rides as it should and ride well it does. I've toyed with making it a dirt drop, but it'd be a shame to not keep that stem. dig it


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

AGGRESSOR GROVE


Philippe


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Mr. Claus said:


> Not a dropper, but an old USE post with a shim. Yup, it's a brazed quill stem (as is the frame), but with a 1-inch headtube, the fork got replaced with a almost period correct (1989) straight blade fork Paul happened to have laying around, it now rides as it should and ride well it does. I've toyed with making it a dirt drop, but it'd be a shame to not keep that stem. dig it


Didn't know a conversion headset was available, what kind of cups make this possible for 1" headtubes? Have a Judy and quill setup perfect for this:thumbsup:

Edit- nevermind, may have found a 1"steerer..


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

1992 Raleigh Chill in silver, purple and neon green. I added the green Michelin tires after a few years.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Arebee said:


> 1992 Raleigh Chill in silver, purple and neon green. I added the green Michelin tires after a few years.


My brother had the same bike. It was silver with blue decals.

Here I am in 1994 riding Moab Slick Rock on it. I borrowed it because I didn't have a ride. Way too small of a frame for me with basket pain in the arse pedals.  Great bike though.


----------

